# Cisco 3502i AIR-CAP3502I-A-K9 Access Point



## beers

Howdy,

I have an extra 3502i sitting in the closet so was looking to set it up for sale.  It was used for a few months with a 2504 controller.  I don't have a mounting kit for it so it's pretty much the AP itself.  This has a CAPWAP image on it so you'd need a controller in order to use it (or an autonomous image you could flash it with).

There is a minor blemish on the top where there is a scratch right under the Cisco logo.  Other than that it's in out-of-the-box shape.  I've also done a factory reset on the unit, but it should auto-join your controller easily.

Probably not a huge chance of anyone needing it here but worth a shot (also decently cheaper than you can find on eBay) 

*$120 shipped*


----------



## PabloTeK

If only I was in the US, I'd have that in a flash...


----------

